# 5 Gallon ADA journal - River Bank



## uvafred13 (Oct 18, 2007)

just out of curiosity how big is your CO2 tank, and how many BPS are you running?


----------



## jinx© (Oct 17, 2007)

Nice little setup. Those look like zebra danios to me btw.


----------



## FelixAvery (Jan 11, 2007)

Yes they are zebras lol I mustve been in a daydream when i wrote that.

CO2 tank is one of the 5kg jbl bottles which i bought nearly 10months ago, im run about 2-3 bps


----------



## garuf (May 30, 2007)

I prefer it in it's first configuration, this new scape seems a lot less defined.


----------



## D.C._United_Caps_Fan (Mar 9, 2008)

That's a great looking little tank and setup ya got goin on there! Ive looked for 5G tanks, but cant seem to find them anywhere, other than those eclips6 kit types. Those arent bad, but Im partial to all glas, and the standard shape. Where did you get yours? Is yours glass or acrylic? Great job!!roud:


----------



## garuf (May 30, 2007)

Felix got his from AE but they're British, you can get an equivalent from ADA from aqua forest or where ever, ask for a 12" cube.


----------



## FelixAvery (Jan 11, 2007)

Yeh garuf is right the tank is from AE and its glass.
I really like that size of tank its very easy to scape.
I think i agree about the lack of defenition on the scape i hope it will improve when my java fern arrives to fill up the back corner.

I looked this morning and ive got loaads of new shoots from the hairgrass its exciting ive never been able to grow it before.


----------



## HatchetHaven (Mar 9, 2008)

*Hi!

*Looks good. Great job there - a nice setup.
​


----------



## FelixAvery (Jan 11, 2007)

thanks man i reaaaally want hatchets do you think they wud be ok in this setup?


----------



## D.C._United_Caps_Fan (Mar 9, 2008)

FelixAvery said:


> Yeh garuf is right the tank is from AE and its glass.
> I really like that size of tank its very easy to scape.
> I think i agree about the lack of defenition on the scape i hope it will improve when my java fern arrives to fill up the back corner.
> 
> I looked this morning and ive got loaads of new shoots from the hairgrass its exciting ive never been able to grow it before.


I still think it looks great! Even if you arent totally happy with it. HAHA! Ive always tended to like the good old fasioned rectangular all glass tanks, but those cubes are really really nice. I think I almost like those better.



FelixAvery said:


> thanks man i reaaaally want hatchets do you think they wud be ok in this setup?


I think the would be fine, although they have been known to be jumpers, so you would need to keep the tank as covered as possible. They like to hang out very near the surface, sometimes in filter return currents.


----------



## Timanator (Dec 19, 2007)

Looks great, the first version was better, I think the equipment was hidden better in that one.


----------



## D.C._United_Caps_Fan (Mar 9, 2008)

Timanator said:


> Looks great, the first version was better, I think the equipment was hidden better in that one.



I actually liked the first version the best too!:icon_lol:


----------



## garuf (May 30, 2007)

No on the hatchets. that tank is simply too small, with hatchets think long.


----------



## FelixAvery (Jan 11, 2007)

Yeh comparing the two pictures obviously the first one is nicer, but thats a finished scape thats had a few months of growth

i like hatchets im going to put some in my 15gal when i redo it or a have a 20 gal 60cm long tank that is only 20cm high, its a really unique tank and i cant wait to put a proper scape in it

this is my 15 gal







when it was just setup unfrotunately that had a huge algae problem i couldent deal with so i took it apart, but i did manage to crow a full carpet on hc. (heres a word of advice dont let ANY powersand lie on the surface)

heres my wabi-kusa









this is the 60cm tank i was talking about










more pictures of the old scape

























Finally, my java fern arrived ill post a picture up when i get home, ive actually just had a ned with a knife try to mug me and got cut, im ok tho i kneed him in the balls n got away, my mum is fussing over me and wont let me go home :icon_roll 

the fish seem to like the java fern and once it gets bigger it should give hte effect i want, i might try and get some nice stones to put in as im still not sure about the hardscape.


----------



## jinx© (Oct 17, 2007)

Nice tanks.

I have to say I really like that old 5g scape myself, but I'm sure you'll have the new one looking just as good given time. 

What's the foreground in the old 5g scape?

Glad to hear you came away from the attempted mugging relatively ok.


----------



## FelixAvery (Jan 11, 2007)

foreground was riccia, its a realllly easy and effective plant, the first tank had no co2 or ferts i should add, and incandescent lights for most of the life of the tank


----------



## garuf (May 30, 2007)

Sorry to hear about your shiving incident, where in edinburgh was it?
Just be glad you don't live in Stoke, you wouldn't be telling us about what happened...
I like the look of the 15, new thread?


----------



## FelixAvery (Jan 11, 2007)

I got chibbed at sighthill underpass its a dive , u wont ever need to go there hopefully, scotland neds are the worst in the world, but edinburgh is a haven usually.

15gal has nothing in it atm but wil be scaped soon

i have had some hair algae issues starting up in the 5gal any ideas on how best to treat?


----------



## garuf (May 30, 2007)

Nasty. 

I'd dose excel and keep the co2 super high until you add fish.


----------



## FelixAvery (Jan 11, 2007)

fish are in already, zebra danios, im gonna order some excel or something does AE sell it


----------



## garuf (May 30, 2007)

Yeah AE sell it but you might as well get easy carbo and save yourself a few pounds. 
If you can up the co2 and watch the fish if they gasp turn it down. 
Try bundling in some fast growers too.


----------



## xNinja (Mar 16, 2008)

It's looks really nice. Can't wait for updates. =]


----------

